# Saving material on the 942 ...



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if it will possible to directly save material from a 942 to a 622 (like going from a 942 to pocketdish)? Is it currently possible to save from one 942 to another 942? Is dish still planning on introducing an expanded memory storage device (or have they already done it and I just missed it)?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My understanding is the External Hard Drive feature is not ready yet for any receiver, 942, 622, etc ... Everything I've ready/heard to this point seems to indicate it will be paired with a specific receiver. Based on that I wouldn't count on being able to transfer content from a 942 to a 622, but who knows what will happen with the feature is enabled. It would be a very handy feature to have, but I'm sure there are a number of copy protection hurdles they would have to cross.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> My understanding is the External Hard Drive feature is not ready yet for any receiver, 942, 622, etc ... Everything I've ready/heard to this point seems to indicate it will be paired with a specific receiver. Based on that I wouldn't count on being able to transfer content from a 942 to a 622, but who knows what will happen with the feature is enabled. It would be a very handy feature to have, but I'm sure there are a number of copy protection hurdles they would have to cross.


Thanks Rob. Kind of points me more towards keeping the 942 and getting in line early for the 622. Don't like the idea of losing my HD copies of the playoffs or the Superbowl.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

Me too! Until I get through watching the 2003 season of "24" ON A&E, I don't want to start on the 2006 series. I've got to be caught up before I switch.:lol:


----------

